# Drywall mess ups?



## tammiewhite64 (6 mo ago)

Having rhis crew put up drywall.
















































































This seems very unprofessional to me..could anyone that knows about drywall tell me if this is crappy work?


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

why yes it is. get that guy off router. lol he obviously doesn't understand counterclockwise.

were they the cheapest by chance?


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

He probably doesn't know how to use the router that well. Maybe he bought the wrong router tip, he should get a round head instead of the ones that are sharp all the way to the top. Also the counter clock wise stuff too. Most of this can be fixed on the finish side but yes it's just a little junky. Yeah it's not perfect, how much you paying lol? You hire newbies on the cheap?


----------



## Mud_monkey (6 mo ago)

Other than the router miss hap how was it? Unfortunately not the worst I've ever seen or finished.


----------



## kwik (Oct 21, 2021)

These guys know absolutely nothing about hanging drywall. Not only the routing, but the flats, outside corner, measuring, screwing. Everything is garbage. I wouldn't even pay these guys. A good drywall job starts with a good hanging job. Yea, it could be finished, but it's going to be a LOT more work. You'd be better off tearing the stuff off & starting over (with someone else).


----------



## Yunggranmassa (Oct 9, 2021)

What drugs are those dudes on?


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

The cutout guy ran the router clockwise. When it is meant to go counterclockwise.


----------

